# Good Battery Info



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/battery-articles/battery-basics.html


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting read. Thanks for posting!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

^^^ditto...
I'm experiencing some minor problems with battery power management on my first boat ever with two batteries and a perko switch.
I like the idea of having one battery in reserve and running all day on a primary battery. But when I crank my motor, my humminbirds give a low voltage signal and shutdown. It takes much longer than desired for them to reboot before I'm ready to get underway.
Also, a couple of times after fishing for extended periods on my trolling motor while my cranking battery is running two humminbirds, air bubblers, and probably music, the one battery has failed to crank the motor and had to switch to the other battery or two batteries to get the outboard started.
Thinking about buying better batteries, but would like to fine tune my battery management If I'm not doing it correctly.
Should I be running and cranking with the perko switch set to 2 batteries and only shut down to one battery for running accessories while I am fishing or beached?
New rig with Yamaha f250 XB and 2 Deka 'Marine Master' 650cca batteries.
Any input appreciated...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Shark installed this BEP Switch for me and it takes all the thinking out of it, I love the fact it is done automatically. X-Shark explains it in this post.




X-Shark said:


> In the 1st pix is a BEP Cluster switch. That makes the 28th of the units I've installed.
> 
> Here is a explanation of how they work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Just another tip if people didn't know, a pvc threaded 1/2 cap will screw right on a lead terminal of a battery, to keep metal objects from touching it.


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

Glad to see this post.
Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another addition..... I have always defended Wallymart batteries in the past but NO MORE!!!


I bought 2 new batteries in Dec 2018 (1 starter/1 electronics). The other day I checked because I had NO power. My on board charger was flashing red. Put the batteries on my regular charger and it wouldn't recognize the batteries. Checked with a volt meter and 2 volts so I said the batteries are trashed. Was planning on going out the following day so went to Walmart and the vehicle section was closed and NO ASSOCIATE could help me so I was told to come back in the morning!!! Went back the following day and they said ohhhh well we have to check them and what the machine says goes! So they put them on the charging machine and each registered 1 volt.... OK, I'm not an expert but I'd say bringing a 12 volt battery back to life from 1 volt wasn't going to work!!! But the machine said they must be charged for 1 hour and 45 minutes!!! They asked if I wanted to wait??? They only had 1 machine and I wasn't waiting a total of 3.5 hours!!! IDIOTS!!! So I went back home and they said they would call me!!! Around 4pm I called them and they said 1 battery was trashed and I would get a new one but the other was still on charge!!! Well they close at 7pm so around 6pm I hadn't received a call so I drove up there again (and I don't live down the road)!!! Well they said the other battery was now charged but I got a replacement battery fer the other. I asked if I could just get a refund but was denied! The kicker is, the NEW BATTERY does not get a year warranty!!! They warranty for the NEW replacement battery will go out in December 19 when the old one was expiring?????? I'm not a big hell raiser but I did voice my disapproval, and WILL NEVER GO BACK TO WALMART again (unless the batteries go out again before the warranty goes out)!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

AGM's for the win! They're expensive, but so worth it. Mine have been trouble free.


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

Excellent read.
Thanks


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> Another addition..... I have always defended Wallymart batteries in the past but NO MORE!!!
> 
> 
> I bought 2 new batteries in Dec 2018 (1 starter/1 electronics). The other day I checked because I had NO power. My on board charger was flashing red. Put the batteries on my regular charger and it wouldn't recognize the batteries. Checked with a volt meter and 2 volts so I said the batteries are trashed. Was planning on going out the following day so went to Walmart and the vehicle section was closed and NO ASSOCIATE could help me so I was told to come back in the morning!!! Went back the following day and they said ohhhh well we have to check them and what the machine says goes! So they put them on the charging machine and each registered 1 volt.... OK, I'm not an expert but I'd say bringing a 12 volt battery back to life from 1 volt wasn't going to work!!! But the machine said they must be charged for 1 hour and 45 minutes!!! They asked if I wanted to wait??? They only had 1 machine and I wasn't waiting a total of 3.5 hours!!! IDIOTS!!! So I went back home and they said they would call me!!! Around 4pm I called them and they said 1 battery was trashed and I would get a new one but the other was still on charge!!! Well they close at 7pm so around 6pm I hadn't received a call so I drove up there again (and I don't live down the road)!!! Well they said the other battery was now charged but I got a replacement battery fer the other. I asked if I could just get a refund but was denied! The kicker is, the NEW BATTERY does not get a year warranty!!! They warranty for the NEW replacement battery will go out in December 19 when the old one was expiring?????? I'm not a big hell raiser but I did voice my disapproval, and WILL NEVER GO BACK TO WALMART again (unless the batteries go out again before the warranty goes out)!!!


Yup. F an EverStart. Bought a new battery for my skiff. Came home, installed it, launched boat....no start. C'mon man, I got the only Yamaha starter that has ever failed? Tried everything to get the starter to turn over....jumped relay, jumper cables...nothing. Took boat to dealer....they were backlogged 30 days. 30 days later, they call - battery needed charging. $120 repair bill. 

WTF, over? New battery from Walmart needed charging? Yessur....3hr charge and it's good to go. Paid the Yammy dealer and took battery to Walmart. they checked it out...yup, GTG. NOPE. I want a refund and my $120 repair bill. 1 hour and 3 managers later....battery refund and $120 cash money in my pocket.

as I said...F a WalMart EverStart battery. Never again. Put in a Duracell and sold the boat.


----------

